# Standby generator vs a portable inverter generator



## Generator Newb (Feb 7, 2018)

I just wanted to get some of your opinions on what you'd go with and why. I'm contemplating purchasing a Honda Eu7000is inverter generator (5.5k running watts/7k peak) vs a 12kw standby Kohler unit with automatic transfer switch.

I have natural gas service at the house and my panel is already wired with a 30 amp inlet and an interlock kit. In addition, I have a gentent to run the portable generator outside in inclement weather.

The total cost of the standby generator is $7.5k while the Honda costs $4k. Power outages in my area are pretty rare. If I'm already spending $4k, I wonder if it's worth it to just go all the way for the standby. I do realize that the inverter will require keeping gas on hand but also realize it operates at 52-60db vs 72db.

Your opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

If the Kohler model your looking at is a 1800rpm unit that is the route I would go. If it's a 3600 rpm fly-apart I'd do the Honda. I dislike anything 3600rpm no matter who made it.


----------



## Generator Newb (Feb 7, 2018)

Interesting, do you think the 3600rpm units are unreliable? The Kohler I mentioned is 3600rom and the Honda inverter is obviously a variable speed model. I'd ideally like a generator I can keep for a very very long time.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think they are I know they are based on 45+ years of power generation, behind me. The choice is really yours as it's your money.


----------

